# What the ....



## gertvanjoe (24/3/17)

Read the comments. Society at its best yet again. I had been the person commenting .


----------



## zadiac (24/3/17)

Too small. Can't read it. Give the link so we can go look.


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/3/17)

Unfortunately in a closed facebook selling type group

Here is a bigger pic of my comments with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/3/17)

gertvanjoe said:


> Unfortunately in a closed facebook selling type group
> 
> Here is a bigger pic of my comments with them
> View attachment 89199


This is the same as putting a Johnny Walker blue label sticker on a Firstwatch bottle


----------



## zadiac (24/3/17)

gertvanjoe said:


> Unfortunately in a closed facebook selling type group
> 
> Here is a bigger pic of my comments with them
> View attachment 89199



Good comment from you. He should be reported to the original makers of the juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anneries (24/3/17)

Oh Wow. That is just plain scary. Two things:
1. That this person is blatantly copying labels, and admitting it.
2. That he sells the juice for those ridiculous prices. 

Question: Did he mix it or is it China mall juices?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is the same as putting a Johnny Walker blue label sticker on a Firstwatch bottle


HEHE, it is working for my neighbor. Every now and then he is complimenting the fine Scotch, and criticizing the local whiskey.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

